# Informationen über Bike Trial



## Schreiner91 (8. Mai 2008)

Ich will in der Schule eine Powerpoint Präsentation über Trial machen hab auf Wiki n paar Infos gefunden, aber des genügt mir nich weiß jemand wo's noch n paar Infos im Netz gibt, wenn ja könntet ihr ja vllt die Links posten.
Danke im Vorraus

MFG

Schreiner


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Mai 2008)

ich glaub nirgendwo gibts soviele infos wie in diesem forum, wenn du was wissen willst, frag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. Mai 2008)

Bestell Dir die DVD "Leaps and Bounds - The story of Bike Trials" da wird fast alles erzählt was Du wissen musst.
Ich weiss, is ne schei$$ Antwort, aber wie Heavy Metal schon sagte, wenn Du was wissen willst, musste konkretere Fragen stellen!


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Mai 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-187258.html


----------



## Schreiner91 (8. Mai 2008)

Ja ok des beantwortet eher weniger meine Frage und ne DVD will ich mir nicht unbedingt kaufen.

Hab bei den Infos eher an Links zu Seiten wie Wiki gedacht, oder könnte mir einer sagen ob des was in Wiki steht schon mal richtig is? Wäre ein Anfang.

Bin halt noch nich lang im Trialsport muss auch keine Monsterpräsentation werden mein Lehrer will eig nur sehen das man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat und ne saubere Präsentation auf die Beine bekommt.

Aber hätte halt n paar Infos über die Geschichte also muss jetzt nich ins Detail gehen.

MFG

Schreiner


----------



## mr.mütze (8. Mai 2008)

was würdest du den gerne wissen wollen.

gruß marcel


----------



## Schreiner91 (8. Mai 2008)

Hmm ja so Sachen wie wer war der erste Trialer?
Wann kam der Sport nach Deutschland?
Wo wurde er "erfunden"?
Sprungarten?
Gibts irgendwo extrem viele Trialer?(ganze Welt,Deutschland)

So was eben und vllt iwas mit dem ich die Mitschüler n bisschen dafür interessieren.


----------



## mr.mütze (8. Mai 2008)

hmm 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trial_(Sport)#Fahrrad-Trial

vllt das, klingt doch gut


----------



## isah (8. Mai 2008)

Das sind so ziemlich die langweiligsten Fragen die zu diesem Sport je gestellt wurden. Gratuliere. 

martin


----------



## mr.mütze (8. Mai 2008)

ist doch nur für die schule. kannst ja noch ein video einfügen um bissel action reinzubringen


----------



## Schreiner91 (8. Mai 2008)

Ja des mit dem Video hat ich vor.

Wenn du meinst die Fragen sind langweilig dann sag mir doch mal spannendere bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. Mai 2008)

Schreiner91 schrieb:


> Hmm ja so Sachen wie wer war der erste Trialer?
> Wann kam der Sport nach Deutschland?
> Wo wurde er "erfunden"?
> Sprungarten?
> ...



_Hmm ja so Sachen wie wer war der erste Trialer?_
Ich glaub das weiss keiner! Aber die Pioniere sind Leute wie Ot Pi (Spanien, Sohn von Pedro Pi der Monty gegründet hat) und in Deutschland Hans Rey.  

_Wann kam der Sport nach Deutschland?_
Zitat: Am 25. Mai 1974 fand in Bad Nauheim der allererste Wettkampf statt.
Bike Trial is aus dem Motorrad Trial hervorgegangen, also is es schwer zu sagen wer wann damit angefangen hat.

_Wo wurde er "erfunden"?_
Da streiten sich die Leute drüber!! Die Franzosen sagen sie warens (das einzige was die Franzecken selber erfunden haben ist das Streiken). Und die Spanier sagen sie waren es.... Aber der erste "registrierte" Wettkampf war in Deutschland (siehe oben) also zeig etwas Nationalstolz und sag die Deutschen habens erfunden  

_Sprungarten?_
Boh, da gibts einige. Schreib ich morgen früh evtl mal mehr zu. 

_Gibts irgendwo extrem viele Trialer?_
Ja, im Trialer Himmel   Trial is generel ne eher kleine Sportart. Meiner Meinung nach gibts in England viele Fahrer, die das zum Zeitvertreib machen, aber auch in Deutschland, Spanien, Franzeckenreich gibts viele... es ist eben nich so n Sport wie Fussball wo es in jeder Stadt 20 Vereine gibt, sondern es gibt eben diverse, kleinere Vereine.  

Kleiner Tipp wenn Du ne PPT machst: wenn Du die Sprungtechnicken zeigst, pack n Paar schicke Bilder von der Technick mit rein!

Noch was???


----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. Mai 2008)

Bau Dir mal ne schlaue Gliederung auf, dann kann man Dir vielleicht auch besser Infos geben. zB
Konfuzius sagt: failing to plan is planning to fail!  
In dem Thread auf den hier verwiesen wurde is schon ne gute Gliederung drin. Überleg mal was Du davon gebrauchen kannst und änder es evtl ab...


----------



## insane (8. Mai 2008)

vor einigen Jahren (bestimmt schon 14 Jahre her...) war im Trialsport-Magazin (http://www.trialsport.de) mal ein Bericht zur Geschichte/ zu den Anfängen des Fahrradtrial-Sports in Deutschland. Leider hab ich die Ausgabe nicht mehr.

Vielleicht hat hier jemand im Forum das Heft noch? Oder evtl. kannst Du bei denen anfragen, ob sie dir den Bericht zukommen lassen können.


----------



## Schreiner91 (8. Mai 2008)

Ich will ne 10min Präsentation und die grobe gliederung lautet:

Fahrer (was macht ihn aus was tut er usw...)

Fahrrad (evtl kurz was zur geometrie zu den bremsen lenker usw...)

gelände (also wo wird gefahren)

je nach zeit dann noch

sprungtechniken

und halt die anderen sachen also pionier, usw....


----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. Mai 2008)

Schreiner91 schrieb:


> Ich will ne 10min Präsentation und die grobe gliederung lautet:
> 
> Fahrer (was macht ihn aus was tut er usw...)
> 
> ...



brauchst Du jetzt dazu noch Infos oder weisst Du schon alles??


----------



## Schreiner91 (8. Mai 2008)

Ich würde gern wissen ob des was in Wiki über die Sprungtechniken steht stimmt und wenn nicht evtl ne Seite wos richtig erklärt is oder eben Infos von euch muss ja nich bis ins letzte Detail sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (8. Mai 2008)

Schreiner91 schrieb:


> Ich würde gern wissen ob des was in Wiki über die Sprungtechniken steht stimmt und wenn nicht evtl ne Seite wos richtig erklärt is oder eben Infos von euch muss ja nich bis ins letzte Detail sein.



Ja, das bei Wiki passt alles. 
Vielleicht sollte noch der Sidehop rein 
Dann noch Tipper und Treter
Autodachtechnick, oder Hook Technick oder wie das noch heisst
Bunny Hop, für die 20 Zoll Fraktion


----------



## Icke84 (9. Mai 2008)

hi,

machs dir doch nicht so schwer.

geh auf http://www.vtcz.ch/

dann "Trial allgemein" und dann machste das entweder selbstständig oder nimmst den schon vorhandenen vortrag, hat ne gliederung usw.
kannste dir sicher ne menge rausschreiben


----------



## Kenny_K (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Hier unter "Sport"

http://www.bikes-in-motion.de/

kann man folgendes lesen:

FahrradTrial wurde 1974 erfunden, das heißt es war eine Alternative für Jugendliche die noch kein Trialmotorrad fahren konnten oder durften. FahrradTrial wurde seitdem als Nachwuchsarbeit in Motorsportvereinen betrieben. Seit 1993 hat sich der Bund Deutscher Radfahrer dem Trialsport angenommen. In letzter Zeit erfreut sich Trial immer größerer Beliebtheit was sich auch in der Medienpräsenz zeigt.

... verlassen wir uns mal drauf, dass das stimmt 

Fahrrad-Trial hat sich dann irgendwann als eigenständige Sportart etabliert.


----------



## Schreiner91 (9. Mai 2008)

Dankeschön endlich mal zwei gute Antworten jetzt steht meiner Präsentation nichts mehr im Wege.

MFG

Julian


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Mai 2008)

Ich erinner mich noch an meine, war auch ein Vortrag, ein Referat, Ã¼ber den Sport. Ich war schon recht erstaunt wie schnell solche 20 Minuten vergehen, wenn man Ã¼ber den seinen Sport dem Publikum berichtet.

Ich habe Ã¼brigens mein Rad mitgenommen, habe Besonderheiten an Geometrie und Teilen praktisch zeigen kÃ¶nnen und habe auch Fragen stellen lassen, falls welche bestanden zu dem Rad.

Die Gliederung weiÃ ich nicht mehr genau, war recht allgemein.Wichtiger Bestandteil waren die Gliederung Natur, City und Wettkampf, welche ich unterschied, Techniken sowie ein wenig Geschichte des Ganzen.
Ich bin kein Freund von Powerpoint, mache lieber alles auf die altmodische Methode, und mit dem Rad auf dem Pult war das Anschauungsobjekt gegeben. Kam locker mit allen pi pa po auf ca. 25min.


Martin


----------



## Schreiner91 (9. Mai 2008)

Ok dankeschön ja bei mir is die Powerpointpräsentation pflicht handelt sich ja um das fach datenverarbeitung wo ich des halten darf


----------



## Fanras (10. Mai 2008)

moin,

ich bin neu hier und habe auch gleich hierzu eine Frage:

Mit wie viel Reifendruck ist es am besten zu fahren?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mirco


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Mai 2008)

Geschmacks und Reifen Frage. Ich fahre ca. 2 Bar, oft weniger, machmal mehr.


----------



## Fanras (10. Mai 2008)

Moin,

wie kann ich es beurteilen, ob ich mehr oder weniger brauche?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Mai 2008)

Wenn Du einen Downhillreifen fÃ¤hrst steht es dir frei wie viel du fÃ¤hrst. Bei Reifen wie Michelin Hot S ist wenig Druck oft plattenreich. Bei Maxxis und TrAll machen DurchschlÃ¤ge nichts aus. Wenig Druck gibt dir ein besseres und sicheres GefÃ¼hl und federt besser meiner Meinung nach. Mehr Druck mag ich nicht, fÃ¼hlt sich immer etwas unsanft an wenn man Gapt z.B. kann man mit Technik ausgleichen, aber ich mag wenig trotzdem lieber.
Probier alles mal aus, dann merkst Du bald was Du willst, ist genau wie bei Bremsen, BelÃ¤gen, Rahmen Geos, KurbelarmlÃ¤nge und was es da nicht noch alles gibt.

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanras (10. Mai 2008)

vielen Dank


----------



## KermitB4 (11. Mai 2008)

Bekommt man die Powerpoint-Präsentation dann auch mal irgendwo zu sehen?

Würde mich interessieren.

MFG


----------



## Schreiner91 (11. Mai 2008)

Ja also wird nichts ausführliches jetzt nichts großes erwarten aber wenn ich se fertig hab sag ich bescheid und lad se vllt hoch wenn des geht oder der der se will addet mich einfach in icq


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juni 2008)

Guck doch mal beim Biketrialwiki rein!

www.trial.wiki.de.vu

Da findeste bestimmt noch Infos....


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juni 2008)

Schreiner91 schrieb:


> Ich würde gern wissen ob des was in Wiki über die Sprungtechniken steht stimmt und wenn nicht evtl ne Seite wos richtig erklärt is oder eben Infos von euch muss ja nich bis ins letzte Detail sein.




In dem Neuen Wiki sind alle Techniken erklärt!


----------



## Schreiner91 (26. Juni 2008)

Danke die Präsentation is fertig(eig viel zu lang) mal schaun was mein lehrer am mittwoch sagen wird wenn sie jemand möchte dann added mich einfach in icq oder sagt mir wie man die hochladen kann

mfg julian


----------

